# Marshall



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Marshall is my young male we are getting out late Summer and Fall to show. He is my saving grace since losing my Hunter.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Liz he is beautiful. I don't know how you keep up with the hair, I'm bad and I have short hair dogs. So he must be around a year old?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He is two and half actually. He is just now looking and acting like a grown up. I do find the raw fed pups take longer to mature physically but well worth the wait.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

his personality is as beautiful as he is.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Liz said:


> He is two and half actually. He is just now looking and acting like a grown up. I do find the raw fed pups take longer to mature physically but well worth the wait.


Oh that's right, I forgot about that.


----------

